

Ask HN: How do I create a freely accessible, no login required DIY dropbox - usermac

I just want a place that is free and easy for our staff to drop files, upload files without any login. It could be a separate machine used just for this. I&#x27;ll clean it out every now and then. What do you think? Can you suggest something?
======
bikamonki
Get a free-tier AWS account, setup a bucket on S3 and then program something
very simple to upload files using the SDK of your preferred language. Use the
API to list folders+files so users can click to download.

Or if you want to setup the file server yourself:
[https://owncloud.org/](https://owncloud.org/)

------
sciencesama
install wordpress and allow for a free upload
[https://wordpress.org/plugins/wp-file-
upload/](https://wordpress.org/plugins/wp-file-upload/) or use a simple ftp
file system so you can upload it easily .

